# Lost gear on the Colorado below Radium



## gergmorg (Mar 4, 2018)

curious where did you flip below radium?


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

Gnar


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Was Grif there?

please tell the story!


----------



## jeffro (Oct 13, 2003)

There must have been a bear involved.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I think it was a case of simultaneous multiple strap failure. No, really, it happens....


----------



## Noswetnam (Mar 8, 2016)

I am sure gear if recovered will be returned if story of how one flipped below radium is told! Don’t worry when I guided if you flipped you drank beer out of a dirty boot ( that you bought, beer that is ) and served everyone all night while receiving endless ribbing. All part of the fun.


----------



## Noswetnam (Mar 8, 2016)

Seems like your pride got in the way of getting your stuff back…


----------

